# How do I configure my router to connect to Virgin Media's cable modem



## daveysaxt (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi all,

We just got connected to Virgin Media !
(I don't know if that's good or bad juding from some posts I've seen on here ray

Anyways, my network consists of two Macs and two PCs, and I need them all to talk to each other. Before VM, they worked hapilly together using a D-LINK DSL-G624T wireless router, obviously as the ADSL port was the WAN port.

Now I am tying to get the router to use the cable modem as the WAN port, BUT one snag...

Does anybody know what the technical details of the cable modem are so that I can try to get it to work ? Does the cable modem use PPPoE for example or is it just a straight ethernet lan connection ?

Any idea if/how I can configure my router to talk to the cable modem using one of its ethernet ports as the WAN port ? The router itself does allow PPPoE wan connections, but I have no experience with PPPoE. Or even, is there any modded firmware out there for the DSL-G624T to turn one of the ethernet ports into the WAN port ?

Alternatively, anybody know of a wireless router that will work with the VM cable modem that is cheaper than the £40 VM wireless router ?

Many Thanx for any replies,

Dave


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You can't use that router with the cable modem, other than as a simple switch. You need a router with an Ethernet WAN port.

Any standard Ethernet WAN equipped router will work on a cable account, they should plug in and function at factory default settings for wired connections.

BTW, cable accounts use dynamic addressing, they require standard automatic addressing be configured on the WAN connection.


----------



## daveysaxt (Jan 17, 2009)

Many thanx johnwill !

As I feared... 

I was just hoping there was some spooky thing that could be done to make it work - I should have known better really.

Have to fork out some more dosh then!

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Yep, time to spend...spend...spend... :grin:


----------

